# Churches in Cairo



## BVZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Are there any english churches in Cairo? We are looking to join a community and need to know if there are any. Any info will be appreciated! We live in New Cairo but will travel to Maadi or other.!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

BVZ said:


> Are there any english churches in Cairo? We are looking to join a community and need to know if there are any. Any info will be appreciated! We live in New Cairo but will travel to Maadi or other.!


Yes st clares sat night Sunday morning beside chilis restraunt down sawrah street in Heliopolis 
English speaking catholic mass.
Also st michaels in korba, not sure about times but it's in community magazine.
In fact lots when I think about it.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Do you mean a Church of England or english speaking sermons?
Lots of churches over Cairo and beyond 

maiden


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

Maadi Community Church 
Service time Fridays at 5pm.
I usually attend the service there
Corner of Road 17 and Port Said Street in Maadi (on the grounds of St. John’s church)
Maadi Community Church :: Home


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all - in hurghada - we have found a coptic church. Is anyone aware of any english speaking services please?


----------



## BVZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

flossy207 said:


> hi all - in hurghada - we have found a coptic church. Is anyone aware of any english speaking services please?


If there's not go and ask the priest, I'm sure if you could find some other English speakers interested you might get an English type mass at least once a month, they do in Heliopolis and French , doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

